
Quake 2 ported to HTML5 - jeff18
http://ajaxian.com/archives/gwt-quake
======
tjpick
I'm completely excited about everything that's happening in the html5
ecosystem.

It's been a plateau for the last 10 years, even with the buzzwords that have
come and gone, not a lot of what I saw impressed me, and now it seems like all
of a sudden, like you've walked round a corner and discovered some completely
fucking mind blowing sight.

So brilliant that many of the things we have been trying to do but having to
wrestle with the platform to achieve, are now supported and standardised.

------
theli0nheart
Not an April fools joke. <http://imgur.com/JLfu6.jpg>

------
reconbot
Why isn't there a link to play?

~~~
snprbob86
I'd imagine that this requires some beefy server resources? Even Google has a
breaking point...

------
ConceptDog
Got this running on my linnode instance. It plays well, some textures take
time to load, and it's hammering disk io.

That said.. It plays really well on my hackintosh. 40 - 60 fps average, sound
is okay. Play it with a webkit browser, the nightly safari works well.

------
Androsynth
Where are the 3D graphics processed? They keep throwing around the
'websockets' term as if they are piping the graphics over ip, but using webgl
would seem to indicate the graphics are being generated in the users GPU.

~~~
henning
Quake 2 is so old that it had a software renderer as well as support for 3d
graphics cards. So they might just run everything in software on the user's
CPU?

------
vital101
I've avoided learning anything about HTML5 for the past year, but as it is
getting adopted fairly quickly, I'd like to learn. Anyone know of any good
HTML5 books or online resources?

~~~
yanw
<http://diveintohtml5.org/>

------
fbu
I so wish this was true, wouldn't that be an epic step in the web?

~~~
jeff18
I will personally vouch that this is not a hoax. If this is an April Fool's
joke, may pg erase all of my karma.

I am playing it at 30 FPS on my MacBook Pro right now. ;)

~~~
pavel_lishin
Say that tomorrow!

~~~
joelgwebber
It's April 2, and still true :)

------
gacek
Please note - it seems this is a q2 client, not the full game - one of the
steps is run-dedicated-server on your machine.

~~~
cromwellian
We don't have the rights to redistribute the quake2 data files, however, if
you download the full game, or own it, you can modify the code to unpak and
convert the commercial full-game files.

The code contains the single player shareware quake levels, and multiplayer.

~~~
joelgwebber
Minor clarification: The code doesn't _literally_ contain the shareware levels
(we don't have the right to do that either) -- there is a script that will
download and convert them for you.

And I've confirmed that it works on the full game pak as well (though
conversions won't work, as q2 game dlls are native code). Time to dig up that
old copy of Q2!

------
bho
wow, i just compiled it and got it going. EXTREMELY impressive! i ran the
benchmark and got around 24fps on my linux laptop.

------
sown
Great. Something else to ruin my hotkeys.

~~~
jrockway
I have the same problem. I've noticed an alarming increase in the number of
websites that implement their own textboxes / textareas in pure Javascript.

Guess what guys, I can't use your site in conkeror -- unmodified keys already
do things. So I am using the competitor instead.

------
riobard
I'm not really sure if this is true. The Chrome mac snapshot is built on April
1st ...

------
cookiecaper
Flagging because there's an identical story right above it. It'd just be
better not to split the two, I think. :)

------
gcb
maybe the famous ars tecnica duke nukem forever review wasnt such a joke after
all...

